# Shb traps .



## strummer (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm having a problem with shb in two hives . Any good plans for a trap or good ones to buy ?


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ching-for-SHB-remedies&highlight=SHB+remedies


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TmlLbk42nY
I like this method


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

strummer said:


> I'm having a problem with shb in two hives . Any good plans for a trap or good ones to buy ?


If you are handy with a hammer and nails, I have a free plan for an IPM bottom board on my site. I use them on all my hives and so far this year have seen exactly one live SHB. The rest drown in the oil.

HTH

Rusty


OOPS! I just noticed this is the top bar hive forum. My IPM boards are for Langs. Please excuse the post.

Rusty


----------



## ToeOfDog (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't recall the State of Alabama approving the use of Advion, a toxic pesticide, in the hive. Rusty Hills has a better nontoxic way. I quit using oil as it gets rancid and is a pain to clean. I now use DE sprinkled on the oil pan floor. You will never get all of the SHB. All you need is to keep them under control.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

This has worked very well for me down in Georgia. I've been using it for a couple of years and have few to no SHB larvae or adults in my hives, but I do find a lot of both in my traps. The album shows me using a jigsaw to cut the holes in the bottom board, but I now use a 3" hole saw. http://imgur.com/a/3YTzK?


----------



## ShannaRose (Feb 10, 2015)

What I have learned about dealing with the shb is this:
Have a screened bottom leading to a drawer that opens on one side. Find a plastic container that fits in there and fill it with diatomeceous earth or cheap vegetable oil. Beetles that the bees knock off the combs will be fall into it and die. 
Be sure that your hive is hygenic, and do your best to prevent cross-combing, as the shb's will find hiding places that can't be inspected
The bees will create propolis prisons at the very top of the comb where the beetles will starve. Then when you inspect you can easily grab them off and squish them.
Don't go more than 3 weeks without inspections if you are having shb problems. Even if you are not, an unchecked shb problem can slime out a hive in 3 days.
If you have strong bees they will learn to deal with these pests if you help them by doing the above.
I have only seen beetles ruin hives that are not cared for.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd like to add something about screened traps. If you use 1/8" plastic screen, be aware that you are probably only catching the male beetles and the larvae. The females are bigger and don't fit through the holes. Because metal screen allows for more movement of the wires, the females can squeeze through. But metal screen can also be shifted enough to allow bees through if you aren't careful in securing it (I found that out the hard way once). I use a pencil or pen to open the plastic screen to allow females through. Plastic doesn't hold up forever, so I replaced all my screened lids this spring. One tear in a screen and you have a lot of dead bees. 

My hives have no cracks or crevices for the beetles to hide in, so the beetles are drawn naturally down into my traps to hide.


----------

